# Why so many negative comments on Fred Bear bows?



## Conservative12 (Oct 17, 2012)

Lately I've been hearing negative comments about bear.


Confused because, Fred Bear bows have been around forever and I always considered them a top of the line brand that is made very well and reliable


Disappointed cause that's what I've been wanting to buy, just don't want to make a mistake


----------



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

Conservative12 said:


> Lately I've been hearing negative comments about bear.
> 
> 
> Confused because, Fred Bear bows have been around forever and I always considered them a top of the line brand that is made very well and reliable
> ...


It's the nature of AT: people bash mostly because they are a) ignorant b) fanboys of some other brand and/or c) anonymous so they troll the boards.

Bear has some excellent designs this year and I don't think you would go wrong with getting one. Get out and shoot them, as well as other bows, and find what fits and suits you best.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I've heard a lot of positive reviews of the Bear Motive. If I were in the market for a new bow I would make it a point to try to shoot one. I really have not noticed the negative comments. On here Hoyt, Mathews, PSE, Bowtech and Elite get most of the press. These companies mentioned certainly have their fans and critics. Of all the companies I've mentioned they all make bows I would be fine with.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Don't worry about what people are writing on here.....unless maybe they're showing you proof of a dangerous situation or something. Go shoot them and if you like them, then buy one. I didn't really like their bows there for a few years, but the last couple years they seem to have really stepped up their game.


----------



## aterry (Feb 17, 2012)

I had a Bear Encounter and really liked it. I recently sold it to fund a new bow but I actually miss it. It was a good bow for the price. I hope to have another Bear bow eventually. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one.


----------



## Conservative12 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

No idea. I think they are pretty good. I plan on leaving Hoyt to give Bear a try. Have a Motive 6 on order. I dont see anything horrible about them. Honestly they only negative i hear is one, a couple of their bows didnt hit IBO, but thats not a problem only Bear has. And people consider them mid range bows, PSE had the same problem years back.


----------



## Conservative12 (Oct 17, 2012)

Glad to hear positives

The Motive 6 is The bow im coming home with in a couple of weeks, can't wait to pick it up finally! Will definitely post how I like it


*Shadow series* hehe


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

Same here. Ordered a Shadow series in 60#. Get it in November. Can't wait. My Hoyt was so so for me. So im looking forward to this change.


----------



## blakesdaddy77 (Jun 1, 2012)

i shot the 2012 bears and thought they were awesome.Take about 10% of what you hear on this site as some sort of reality and from my experience the rest of it a bunch os bs from ignorant people.I don't own a bear either i shoot elite.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Fred Bear days are long, long gone. Owned by Escalade now. Bear has to overcome the box store stigma, much like PSE had to.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nordqut (Oct 6, 2012)

I met a guy at the range who had a new Encounter. He absolutely loved it, and was shooting 6" groups at 40 yards with it. I had been looking at them as I was in the market for a new bow, so he offered to let me shoot it. I shoot 60lbs, where his was set at, and I couldn't pull it back. I really wanted to try it out but something about the draw cycle on that bow didn't match up with my body's ability to draw it.

Fast forward to now - I have a new bow, and was shooting at my local shop. A new archer was trying out bows - he was shooting a Bear and doing well with it, and was testing a few. He tried to shoot the same make/model I have, set at the same weight as he was shooting the other bows, and was struggling to draw it smoothly.

All this is just a long way to say what the others do -try a few. Some will work well, others won't. I think any modern bow will do just fine, set up for you.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

It's because Bear made complete crap bowsin the past and trashed the brand. They seem to be turned around, much like PSE who had the same problem.


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

I think Bear is shedding their old mold. They are coming to be better and seem to have made some strides. PSE had the same issue as everyone has said. Give it a couple years and they probably will become more popular when people stop living in the past.


----------



## Conservative12 (Oct 17, 2012)

Reading more and more about them, I think they got their act together producing great American bows

Some I think Fred Bear would be proud of




Romney/Ryan 012 :usa:


----------



## sgtdww504 (Feb 19, 2012)

I tried a bunch of new bows and decided on a bear method I just liked this bow.


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

Conservative12 said:


> Lately I've been hearing negative comments about bear.
> 
> 
> Confused because, Fred Bear bows have been around forever and I always considered them a top of the line brand that is made very well and reliable
> ...


people who overspend are ticked off when a product of equal and maybe better quality can be had for less money,, its one way some try to justify their foolish expenditures,,, bad mouth the cheaper stuff,,,, childish for sure, but true none the less


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

Conservative12 said:


> Lately I've been hearing negative comments about bear.
> 
> 
> Confused because, Fred Bear bows have been around forever and I always considered them a top of the line brand that is made very well and reliable
> ...









Welcome to AT!! Let the negative roll off!!! Just not your brand here you get trashed for Hoyts , Mathews or any other brand for that matter... May even get it your self... Unless your in the so called Click!! Oh did i say that??


----------



## Conservative12 (Oct 17, 2012)

This made my decision of course after holding and trying the bear bow

Reminds me of my dad

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW2bQ1CFteY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Romney/Ryan 012 :usa:


----------



## buglecrazy (Jan 15, 2010)

Widgeon said:


> It's the nature of AT: people bash mostly because they are a) ignorant b) fanboys of some other brand and/or c) anonymous so they troll the boards.
> 
> Bear has some excellent designs this year and I don't think you would go wrong with getting one. Get out and shoot them, as well as other bows, and find what fits and suits you best.


 Perfectly stated. I shoot an omen pro but was really impressed with the bear lineup this year.


----------



## rick prather (Aug 23, 2007)

aterry said:


> I had a Bear Encounter and really liked it. I recently sold it to fund a new bow but I actually miss it. It was a good bow for the price. I hope to have another Bear bow eventually. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one.


I had a bear encounter back in the '60 s. Had this little college gal in my '57 chev, when i was stationed in upper Michigan. We were parked in a swamp, and this bear....oh! oh! wrong web site sorry.


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

Conservative12 said:


> Lately I've been hearing negative comments about bear.
> 
> 
> Confused because, Fred Bear bows have been around forever and I always considered them a top of the line brand that is made very well and reliable
> ...


The main reason - Bear lowered their standards to make bows all could afford. They decided to sell inexpensive bows through major retail outlets. As a result, quality suffered and they fell behind Mathews, Hoyt, Bowtech and PSE. Over the past few years they have released some high quality, smooth shooting bows. They are now (over the past few years) competing with the big 4. PSE had a similar issue years ago and broke through with the X-Force series. I see Bear becomming a force in the industy as they can now compete with any bow manufacture in terms of quality and performance.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Like the Super Kodiak Grayling Green myself the most out of their line.


----------



## Pig Slayer (Jun 14, 2012)

Bear, IMO turned itself around in 2009. I bought a 2010 Bear Charge and have not had any trouble with it. As they say try all the bow manufacturers bows and find the one that suits you best.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I was on the fence between a Bear Method and a Bowtech Assassin. I've owned 2 older Bear Compounds and a couple Bear recurves. I went with the Assassin for one reason. I was able to find one in stock local for a good price. I tried contacting a few Bear dealers and none responded. So I went with the Assassin. The Bear looks to have a great line of bows for 2013 though.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Conservative12 said:


> Lately I've been hearing negative comments about bear.
> 
> 
> Confused because, Fred Bear bows have been around forever and I always considered them a top of the line brand that is made very well and reliable
> ...


Let's start by pointing out it's not "Fred Bear" bow, but "Bear" made by Escalade Sports, Inc. Big, big difference. It's not Fred or anything he was ever affiliated with. It's a company who bought the right to use his name for brand recognition.

Second, Bear Archery was turned into a less then stellar example of archery manufacturing by it's owners, and for a long, long time they were rather cheap, not dependable and just not what any serious archers wanted.

Now they are trying to turn that around. But remember, they're the guys who sold folding plastic cams, bow at WalMart and used to have to no customer service to speak of. It's going to take a while to undo that image.


----------



## valastroa (Sep 20, 2010)

I own a Bear Charge. Not going to talk about specs or this and that. I will talk about results. In two years, it has killed 5 deer and 1 coyote. 

At the 3D shoots they laugh at my sub $1k bow. I shoot a 290 average. Then, laugh at them because they spent $1,000 more on their setup than I did, and I just took them to school. 

As long as it kills deer, and you like it, why does the name or price tag mean anything?
Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Conservative12 (Oct 17, 2012)

valastroa said:


> I own a Bear Charge. Not going to talk about specs or this and that. I will talk about results. In two years, it has killed 5 deer and 1 coyote.
> 
> At the 3D shoots they laugh at my sub $1k bow. I shoot a 290 average. Then, laugh at them because they spent $1,000 more on their setup than I did, and I just took them to school.
> 
> ...




Good Point Man


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't remember seeing "alot" of negative comments about bear bows. I think I've seen more on this thread than other threads as far as that goes. Chin up bud.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

The one thing is that they charge premium pricing but don't have a premium warranty. 5 years on limbs that are preloaded to the max is substandard. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## powersn130 (Nov 20, 2011)

i shot the 2013 bear motive 6 and the bear empire this weekend back to back with a Helim and a vector 32 and to me the bear empire trumped them both....am i saying the bear is better for everyone? No, but IMO the bear is a superior bow to the others in the same price range and i will be bringing one home very soon


----------



## DeadCrowPoe (Oct 6, 2012)

I like Bear bows, the new models are sweet.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

-bowfreak- said:


> The one thing is that they charge premium pricing but don't have a premium warranty. 5 years on limbs that are preloaded to the max is substandard.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Read the FULL warranty...5 years 100% replacement, after that it's 50% coverage. You make Bear sound like they are leaving you out to dry after 5 years and that is not the case at all. Who keeps a bow for more than 5 years anyways, at least on this website?


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

hdrking2003 said:


> Read the FULL warranty...5 years 100% replacement, after that it's 50% coverage. You make Bear sound like they are leaving you out to dry after 5 years and that is not the case at all. Who keeps a bow for more than 5 years anyways, at least on this website?


I do if it's a good bow and I shoot it well. :nod:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I bought 2 a couple years ago for G-son & Daughter & they love em.. For the price I paid, they are excellent in every way.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Buster of Xs said:


> I do if it's a good bow and I shoot it well. :nod:


Well hop on the hog an lets ride because you are a true 1%er!


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

hdrking2003 said:


> Well hop on the hog an lets ride because you are a true 1%er!


If more people were like this is would make the forum a better place.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

More 1%er's? They are kind of a rough bunch you know.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

hdrking2003 said:


> Well hop on the hog an lets ride because you are a true 1%er!


I don't have a hog, but I do have a couple old Yamaha TT500s that have been ridiculously hotrodded. They sound kind of like hogs, does that count?


----------



## Ultra Limited (May 11, 2006)

I'm going to look at and hopefully shoot the motive 6 this week. Never thought I would consider one of their bows. I think Bear maybe should have modified their name when they took a new modern course maybe "Bear Gen II" to differentiate from the old company designs.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Buster of Xs said:


> I don't have a hog, but I do have a couple old Yamaha TT500s that have been ridiculously hotrodded. They sound kind of like hogs, does that count?


lol, sure does!!! I don't care what the other guy rides...I just want to ride!:cheers: Kinda like choosing and shooting a bow...I don't want the one that fits you, I want the one that fits me.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Buster of Xs said:


> I do if it's a good bow and I shoot it well. :nod:


Either that or 6 days. HA


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

hdrking2003 said:


> Read the FULL warranty...5 years 100% replacement, after that it's 50% coverage. You make Bear sound like they are leaving you out to dry after 5 years and that is not the case at all. Who keeps a bow for more than 5 years anyways, at least on this website?



I read the full warranty. I was typing on my phone. Regardless of how you want to spin it....that is a warranty that is substandard.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

-bowfreak- said:


> I read the full warranty. I was typing on my phone. Regardless of how you want to spin it....that is a warranty that is substandard.


Better not buy one then. Sounds like you better buy one of the bands where you will actually have to use the warranty for bad limbs.:wink:


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Here is Mathews':

YOUR MATHEWS BOW IS WARRANTED AGAINST DEFECTS IN MATERIALS AND WORKMANSHIP TO THE ORIGINAL, REGISTERED OWNER WHEN PURCHASED AT AN AUTHORIZED RETAILER, FOR THE LIFE OF THE ORIGINAL OWNER. THIS INCLUDES ALL BOW PARTS EXCEPT THE STRING, BUSS CABLE, CABLE SLIDE, RUBBER STRING SUPPRESSORS, MONKEY TAILS, STRING GRUB AND COSMETIC APPEARANCE(CHIPS, DINGS, SCRATCHES) CAUSED BY NORMAL USE AND WEAR. ALL WARRANTY CLAIMS BEGIN WITH AN AUTHORIZED MATHEWS RETAILER. SHOULD THE NEED ARISE; YOUR AUTHORIZED MATHEWS RETAILER WILL CONTACT A MATHEWS WARRANTY TECHNICIAN ON YOUR BEHALF. ANY AND ALL WARRANTIES, WRITTEN OR IMPLIED, ARE VOID WITH ANY ALTERATIONS TO THE BOW INCLUDING COSMETIC REFINISHING.

Note: Mathews reserves the right to make substitutions on warranty coverage for any reason, including but not limited to available parts and/or camo pattern.

Here is Hoyts':

All 2002 and newer Hoyt compound bows are guaranteed against defects in materials or workmanship to the original owner on all risers, limbs, limb pockets, and eccentrics for the life of the product*. *For warranty on other components please see warranty policy in owner’s manual. Bows purchased over the internet or through mail order void all warranty. For warranty on Sims® String Leeches and AlphaShox contact Sims Vibration Laboratory directly.

Bowetech's warranty is similar to these but I couldn't copy and paste it.

Everyone of AT knows Athens and Elites warranties.....do I need to keep going?

Bear makes nice bows but IMHO buyers are not ready to pay top dollar for a Bear at this point. The warranty would just be a deal sealer for me.



hdrking2003 said:


> Better not buy one then. Sounds like you better buy one of the bands where you will actually have to use the warranty for bad limbs.:wink:


No danger in me buying one. I even passed on the Bear for my 7 year old. :becky:


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

Well I'm willing to give them a chance and their premium bow. Seems like a solid bow. I personally like the design. Weight is right in line with everyone else. Other than people having an issue with the name, I feel this bow does commend its price. Its just the stigma of the brand, a la PSE


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

-bowfreak- said:


> Here is Mathews':
> 
> YOUR MATHEWS BOW IS WARRANTED AGAINST DEFECTS IN MATERIALS AND WORKMANSHIP TO THE ORIGINAL, REGISTERED OWNER WHEN PURCHASED AT AN AUTHORIZED RETAILER, FOR THE LIFE OF THE ORIGINAL OWNER. THIS INCLUDES ALL BOW PARTS EXCEPT THE STRING, BUSS CABLE, CABLE SLIDE, RUBBER STRING SUPPRESSORS, MONKEY TAILS, STRING GRUB AND COSMETIC APPEARANCE(CHIPS, DINGS, SCRATCHES) CAUSED BY NORMAL USE AND WEAR. ALL WARRANTY CLAIMS BEGIN WITH AN AUTHORIZED MATHEWS RETAILER. SHOULD THE NEED ARISE; YOUR AUTHORIZED MATHEWS RETAILER WILL CONTACT A MATHEWS WARRANTY TECHNICIAN ON YOUR BEHALF. ANY AND ALL WARRANTIES, WRITTEN OR IMPLIED, ARE VOID WITH ANY ALTERATIONS TO THE BOW INCLUDING COSMETIC REFINISHING.
> 
> ...


Well I guess you really showed us, and I'm sure Bear will go under because you didn't approve of their warranty. I guess you proved your point here very well, time to go hijack another thread about Bear Archery and their substandard limb warranty.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

-bowfreak- said:


> Bear makes nice bows but IMHO buyers are not ready to pay top dollar for a Bear at this point. The warranty would just be a deal sealer for me.
> 
> 
> 
> No danger in me buying one. I even passed on the Bear for my 7 year old. :becky:


Is that why Bear set records in their sales last year with the $900 Anarchy and the $900 Motives are going to follow that up with another record setting year? You are completely right, nobody would waste their money on such junk!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2012)

The bear anarchy is one of the most accurate bows that Ive ever owned and I am a Mathews dealer. Have one that I dont bring in the shop because I would lose sales on shootability alone


----------



## nonamebob (Mar 7, 2010)

hdrking2003 said:


> Is that why Bear set records in their sales last year with the $900 Anarchy and the $900 Motives are going to follow that up with another record setting year? You are completely right, nobody would waste their money on such junk!


Cool the fanboy comments please as you are very biased, that and I doubt Bear sold 1/2 the amount Mathews sold, especially when the released the z7


----------



## z7MagnumFreak (Aug 6, 2012)

Bear truth 2 was one of the best bows I ever owned.


----------



## Wulfwick (Sep 6, 2012)

nonamebob said:


> Cool the fanboy comments please as you are very biased, that and I doubt Bear sold 1/2 the amount Mathews sold, especially when the released the z7


no idea why every thread has to go downhill like this. I like the new Bear bows, honestly, I like a majority of the bows released this year, but, a majority are wayy out of my price range. I almost bought a Bear Encounter the other day but had reservations because of all of the damn nay-sayers on here. Wish people would just check the ego at the door and be freakin supportive when people ask for advice or opinions.


----------



## Conservative12 (Oct 17, 2012)

Lots of great comments on here! Want to thank you all very much for your time


At the end of the day, Bear,Hoyt,Mathews,PSE,Elite,Bowtech/Diamond,Strother will all work just fine at the end of the day. Getting the job done, in being a "Reliable, fun shooting hunting/target bows made here in the sweet United States of America"

*Im just happy most Bows are made here in the US,so we can support our own economy*

I cant tell you my Bear is better than your Hoyt, and you cant tell me your Hoyt is better then my soon to be Bear! (both great bows to do what we love to do "hunt" and one just happened to fit us better than the other. Price maybe worse than my bear though :wink: lol i just had too, to all you carbon bow owners ($1200^)



Warranty 100% replace everything but strings, and limbs pay 50% after 5 years, doesnt sound too bad of a warranty to me. How often do limbs get messed up and the cost of them?


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

Well take AT with a grain of salt. I bought the hype about the carbon element and to this day regret paying the extra money. AT opinions are a very very small percentage of shooters


----------



## Neohighlander (Apr 25, 2012)

I bought a Bear Encounter, used, off AT back in the spring. It was awesome, but I quickly realized I was going to stick with archery and sold that and purchased an Anarchy. The anarchy is simply an amazing bow. I hit a 30 yd dead bullseye last weekend at a little friendly target competition. I love this bow. It's fast, accurate, and super quiet. I'll use it for years. Bear can hold up against any other bow, IMO, and for a price that won't break the bank. Plus I love how they look.


----------



## foreveryung (Mar 18, 2011)

I have Hoyt, Darton, Martin, Rytera, Elite, Oneida, Pearson, Diamond and Forge hanging downstairs right now - they're all getting along just fine. 

Warranties? I think it's silly that they have to get so detailed, lawyers and the legal sytem - crazy. How about - "If our bow breaks and it is determined to have been caused by fault of the product design or quality, we'll repair or replace it. But if your dumba** dropped, ran over, dryfired or did something else it was not designed to do - you're on your own."

And I'd like to take a poll and see how many actually keep a bow for 5 years, at least those of us on this site. Maybe I'm off base.

Oh - and I like the Bear bows, but just not the preloaded limbs - Bear, PSE or anyone else. I don't know what kind of engineering magic is performed to keep those limbs together.


----------



## Eastcoasthunter (Jul 9, 2012)

Cause people in forums sit behind a pc and blow off at the mouth, if u dont shoot pse, hoyt or mathews, everything else apparently sucks!


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

The only thing I can say is the new bear motive seems to be a nice bow but they technology has already been developed by hoyt and pse. I think it will sell well for bear but it isn't anything new, just new to bear. If I was in the market for hydrid cam, pse would be my choice for a short fast hunting bow. If I wanting a hybrid cam target bow, hoyt would be my choice. But thank the lord, there is a binary cam system.


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

As far as cam configurations are concerned, is there anything else to be developed? The only reason I ask is cause it seems that all most any manufacture is doing is refining their current systems. Which is great.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

ScopeRKT said:


> As far as cam configurations are concerned, is there anything else to be developed? The only reason I ask is cause it seems that all most any manufacture is doing is refining their current systems. Which is great.


You have you main 3 cam systems. Single, hydrid and binary. Patents keep the binary locked up. Hybrid and single cams can be used by anybody but royalties have to be paid. The binary has 4 versions so depending on what version it is determines who gets to use it. Those who are using the hybrid and single cams are pretty well stuck with just refining them.


----------



## loragon (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, there's all that and the fact Bear makes crap bows. They make good bows too..If you make toy and junk bows you can't expect people to get excited about your "preimum bow"

Yes all makes have highter and lower cost bows but Hoyt, Bowtech, Mathues, PSE, don't sell junk or toy bows at any cost. Even their lowest cost bows are quality equipment.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

z7MagnumFreak said:


> Bear truth 2 was one of the best bows I ever owned.


Man I loved that bow. So smooth and shot so well.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Couple buddies shoot Bear bows and really like them.

I know a littly boy that really likes the Apprentice 2.....nice youth bow.

I think they have some great bows.


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

fletched said:


> You have you main 3 cam systems. Single, hydrid and binary. Patents keep the binary locked up. Hybrid and single cams can be used by anybody but royalties have to be paid. The binary has 4 versions so depending on what version it is determines who gets to use it. Those who are using the hybrid and single cams are pretty well stuck with just refining them.


Makes sense. Just was wondering


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

loragon said:


> Well, there's all that and the fact Bear makes crap bows. They make good bows too..If you make toy and junk bows you can't expect people to get excited about your "preimum bow"
> 
> Yes all makes have highter and lower cost bows but Hoyt, Bowtech, Mathues, PSE, don't sell junk or toy bows at any cost. Even their lowest cost bows are quality equipment.


Any proof to that statement?


----------



## loragon (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, Near makes bows made entirely out of plastic. That is junk or a toy by any archers definition. I never sead everything bear makes is junk or a toy. They make some decent high end bows but the DO make junk and toys.


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

loragon said:


> Yes, Near makes bows made entirely out of plastic. That is junk or a toy by any archers definition. I never sead everything bear makes is junk or a toy. They make some decent high end bows but the DO make junk and toys.


Fair enough


----------



## Neohighlander (Apr 25, 2012)

loragon said:


> Yes, Near makes bows made entirely out of plastic. That is junk or a toy by any archers definition. I never sead everything bear makes is junk or a toy. They make some decent high end bows but the DO make junk and toys.


So I'm supposed to buy my 7 yr old godson a $500 or more "quality" bow, or buy a "toy" or "junk" bow so that he can learn on it? Bear is at least providing bows for everyone, not just professional hunters/archers who have money to burn. What's wrong with making less expensive bows out of plastic so kids can get a feel for archery and practice?


----------



## loragon (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, Near makes bows made entirely out of plastic. That is junk or a toy by any archers definition. I never sead everything bear makes is junk or a toy. They make some decent high end bows but the DO make junk and toys. Giving an archer (expecitaly a young one) a bow they can't posably shoot well is doing them and the sport a disservice. They will only lose intrest and not want to follow up. I ecpect many to disagree but I don't think bows should be toys. They are lethal wepons and should be treated whith the same respect and training a fire arm is, from birth. I also shot all my arrows at age six strait up and we ran around dodging them when they came down..so well..take it for what it's worth


----------



## loragon (Aug 1, 2011)

There are a number of quality youth both that cost alot less than 500 bucks but I agree completly. There should be a dasy red rider bb gun (cheap, acurate, sturdy, relilable) version of a compond youth bow and there is none out there I've seen.


----------



## loragon (Aug 1, 2011)

There are a number of quality youth both that cost alot less than 500 bucks but I agree completly. There should be a dasy red rider bb gun (cheap, acurate, sturdy, relilable) version of a compond youth bow and there is none out there I've seen. I was a Boyscout untill I was 18 years old and I would love to donate some quality componds to then if somone made then a little more cheaply. I got bowtec's youth bow for my friends kid and it was alot of money for me but he wasn't progresing with his plastic bow and never would. It was just junk and he was geting fustrated. IE my sig I don't feel equipment makes the archer and a poor craftsman blames his tools. But without the proper tools, crastmanship, and markmanship becomes fustratingly, disacult. There are too many easy, bad, influnces in a childs life today for them to remain an intrest in shooting somthing almost as acurate as a stick and sting.


----------



## seeya (May 8, 2009)

*Bear Archery*

Don't expect a lot of love from AT when you ask questions about bows that don't fall in line with the so called big 3; Bear bows will last and kill just as good as any bow made; the truth is that most people here don't keep a bow long enough (any company) to give an honest answer; there are still Bear bows made back in the 80's that are still being hunted with, those hunters just don't waste their time posting on AT.


----------



## Conservative12 (Oct 17, 2012)

seeya said:


> Don't expect a lot of love from AT when you ask questions about bows that don't fall in line with the so called big 3; Bear bows will last and kill just as good as any bow made; the truth is that most people here don't keep a bow long enough (any company) to give an honest answer; there are still Bear bows made back in the 80's that are still being hunted with, those hunters just don't waste their time posting on AT.



You made some great points 

But is bear bows, the same bear as everyone knew back then? Or is it somebody who just stole the name?


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

They look pretty good to me in 2013............


----------



## china505 (Aug 27, 2012)

I got to shoot an anarchy, it was excellent, it will be my next bow.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

hdrking2003 said:


> Well I guess you really showed us, and I'm sure Bear will go under because you didn't approve of their warranty. I guess you proved your point here very well, time to go hijack another thread about Bear Archery and their substandard limb warranty.


How did I hijack this thread? Is it hijacking when I respond to the question BUT don't respond 100% positive? Enjoy your bow. I am glad you are so passionate about what you like I am just not interested in anything they sell when their bows are comparable in price to the big 4 and they offer LESS in my opinion.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

When a Bear costs as much as a Hoyt then it's kind of crazy. Especially when they don't use the same level of craftmanship or components that the big boys do (like not using sealed bearings or far more expensive laminated limbs). I still remember Bears not too long ago having plastic cams that would fold in half if you let the bow down. :mg:

You get a little more for your money with a Hoyt (or some others) when the Bear costs the same amount to the consumer.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Buster of Xs said:


> Let's start by pointing out it's not "Fred Bear" bow, but "Bear" made by Escalade Sports, Inc. Big, big difference. It's not Fred or anything he was ever affiliated with. It's a company who bought the right to use his name for brand recognition.
> 
> Second, Bear Archery was turned into a less then stellar example of archery manufacturing by it's owners, and for a long, long time they were rather cheap, not dependable and just not what any serious archers wanted.
> 
> Now they are trying to turn that around. But remember, they're the guys who sold folding plastic cams, bow at WalMart and used to have to no customer service to speak of. It's going to take a while to undo that image.


I had a Bear bow about 6 years back. As a matter of fact I had 5 Bear bows because that's how many I had to be sent before they sent me one that didn't have problems (limbs cracking, paint peeling, ect). I had purchased the Truth and it was their "top of the line" at the time. They treated me like crap for about 4 months until I finally got the issue taken care of. Sold the last bow they sent me and have not purchased a single product made by Escalade sports since and never will again. I don't go out of my way to bash them until threads like this come up. As much time as I wasted dealing with them I figure why not waste another 5 minutes to type this. You want the details pm me and I'll be glad to tell you.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

-bowfreak- said:


> The one thing is that they charge premium pricing but don't have a premium warranty. 5 years on limbs that are preloaded to the max is substandard.


Good points. However, I love the way my 70lb. Carnage feels at full draw when hunting. 2 days ago I blistered a 160lb. 7 pointer with it. Not a long distance shot, (only ~22 yards) but a difficult one given the angles & brush. It just does what it needs to repeatedly when it needs to, without me worrying or even thinking about it. I am now 2 for 2 with my Carnage as it helps me "deliver the goods."

Another thing worth mentioning is that: If you have a problem with limbs, (has anyone?) they don't just replace one of them, they replace all 4 with new matched ones.

PS: In the business world, "lifetime warranties" are an absurd extension of potential liability for any company. To be honest, I can't fathom how any company could offer "lifetime warranties" in the first place, unless they know that 90% of the bows won't warranty qualify for some reason or another. (ie: sold to new owner etc.) No matter how you look at it, if you shoot a bow enough times, the limbs eventually have got to wear out/weaken. If and when they do, that's "wear and tear", not necessarily a warranty situation.

I've already been through the "lifetime warranty" BS with BowTech. ~ *In my particular situation, their "lifetime warranty" on a 1 year old bow proved to be literally "meaningless."* (Shortly after my final dealings with them, I watched their childish "sneak peak" videos. They made me laugh thinking "_Now I know how that company operates internally. The videos explain a lot._") ~ Anyways, their unwillingness to replace $500 axle bearings (total of 6 in the bow, which probably cost them about $75 total) is why I no longer shoot/hunt BowTech. To me, a "lifetime warranty" means just about as much as a "factory certified" used car warranty. If it gives you "fuzzy feelings", great. (But it's mostly just a sales tool.) Just "food for thought."


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Good points. However, I love the way my 70lb. Carnage feels at full draw when hunting. 2 days ago I blistered a 160lb. 7 pointer with it. Not a long distance shot, (only ~22 yards) but a difficult one given the angles & brush. It just does what it needs to repeatedly when it needs to, without me worrying or even thinking about it. I am now 2 for 2 with my Carnage as it helps me "deliver the goods."
> 
> Another thing worth mentioning is that: If you have a problem with limbs, (has anyone?) they don't just replace one of them, they replace all 4 with new matched ones.
> 
> ...


Good point. I however have full confidence in both of the dealers I frequent in my area. One sells a ton of Mathews....and I mean a ton....the other is a Hoyt dealer who sells Bowtech too. I wouldn't worry about warranty issues with any bow I bought from either of these guys. There would be zero issues with them getting Hoyt, Bowtech or Mathews backing their lifetime warranties.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Buster of Xs said:


> When a Bear costs as much as a Hoyt then it's kind of crazy. Especially when they don't use the same level of craftmanship or components that the big boys do (like not using sealed bearings or far more expensive laminated limbs). I still remember Bears not too long ago having plastic cams that would fold in half if you let the bow down. :mg:
> 
> You get a little more for your money with a Hoyt (or some others) when the Bear costs the same amount to the consumer.


Bear must be showing the consmer something to impress them or they wouldn't sell any bows. I mean there are so many bow manufacturers(and very good ones at that) that are fighting for your business and if you don't stay up on your game and please the masses, you will be long lost and forgotten about. You really need to go out and shoot the new line up and see for your self, there is not one thing on a Hoyt(or any other manufacturer) that can be considered higher quality in components or craftsmanship than what is on the new Bear bows.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

-bowfreak- said:


> How did I hijack this thread? Is it hijacking when I respond to the question BUT don't respond 100% positive? Enjoy your bow. I am glad you are so passionate about what you like I am just not interested in anything they sell when their bows are comparable in price to the big 4 *and they offer LESS in my opinion*.


Can you even have an opinion about something that you haven't even shot and truly know nothing about? Cmon man, don't be so close minded. Until you actually put a few arrows through one, you don't have any ground to stand on with this comment, and it is very obvious to me and others that you have not shot them.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

hdrking2003 said:


> Bear must be showing the consmer something to impress them or they wouldn't sell any bows. I mean there are so many bow manufacturers(and very good ones at that) that are fighting for your business and if you don't stay up on your game and please the masses, you will be long lost and forgotten about. You really need to go out and shoot the new line up and see for your self, there is not one thing on a Hoyt(or any other manufacturer) that can be considered higher quality in components or craftsmanship than what is on the new Bear bows.


The cam bearings (if Bear's actually using them, they might be now). The laminated limbs that cost 6X as much to produce. More R&D time, etc.....

There are things offered by other makers and they don't cost extra (since a Spyder and the new Bears cost the same amount).

I wouldn't hesitate to shoot one of the new Bears, though. I've owned a few over the years anyway.


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

OP just remember that most people here havent shot a Bear bow in a while, less well the new line up. Its like asking someone that hasnt shot a PSE since 2005 what they think of PSE. im sure you'd get a different opinion than what you get now.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

hdrking2003 said:


> Can you even have an opinion about something that you haven't even shot and truly know nothing about? Cmon man, don't be so close minded. Until you actually put a few arrows through one, you don't have any ground to stand on with this comment, and it is very obvious to me and others that you have not shot them.


Could you please let me have an opinion? Please? :lol: 

There is ZERO reason for me to shoot one of their bows as they have nothing in their lineup that interests me. The only bow they have that has specs that interest me, the Anarchy, is a single cam. I am not a fan of singles plus it is more than likely slower when shot side by side with my current bow. It is also not made to the same standards as my bow, the strength to weight ratio of the riser is not as good as my bow, the limb quality is not in the same class as my bow and the warranty is not in the same class as my bow. I also don't like the ugly sweeping string stops.

If it makes you feel better I am also not interested in anything that Bowtech or Mathews makes currently.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

-bowfreak- said:


> Could you please let me have an opinion? Please? :lol:
> 
> There is ZERO reason for me to shoot one of their bows as they have nothing in their lineup that interests me. The only bow they have that has specs that interest me, the Anarchy, is a single cam. I am not a fan of singles plus it is more than likely slower when shot side by side with my current bow. It is also not made to the same standards as my bow, the strength to weight ratio of the riser is not as good as my bow, the limb quality is not in the same class as my bow and the warranty is not in the same class as my bow. I also don't like the ugly sweeping string stops.
> 
> If it makes you feel better I am also not interested in anything that Bowtech or Mathews makes currently.


To the OP...as stated before the only ones that you will find talking bad about Bear bows are the ones who have never shot them or taken them in the field. The statement above is just another example of this. Bear makes a fine bow. If it feels good to you, shoot it!


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

Conservative12 said:


> Lately I've been hearing negative comments about bear.
> 
> 
> Confused because, Fred Bear bows have been around forever and I always considered them a top of the line brand that is made very well and reliable
> ...


why not bad mouth the company and man who started mass producing bows and gave us all something to do for a hobby - see how silly it really is!


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

hdrking2003 said:


> To the OP...as stated before the only ones that you will find talking bad about Bear bows are the ones who have never shot them or taken them in the field. The statement above is just another example of this. Bear makes a fine bow. If it feels good to you, shoot it!



Obviously....reading comprehension is not your strong point. I don't need to shoot it to know I am not interested for the various reasons I listed above.


----------



## R3APeR (Oct 12, 2010)

I own a Bear Carnage i bought last year... After firing hundreds (if not more) arrows through it i can say with conviction, i have ZERO plans to get any other bow at this point in my life. There simply isnt a reason to. It is the greatest bow ive personally ever shot and owned. To the OP, you cannot go wrong AT ALL with a Bear bow.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

rraming said:


> why not bad mouth the company and man who started mass producing bows and gave us all something to do for a hobby - see how silly it really is!


As stated before, the Fred Bear days are looong gone. It's now just a name brand that Escalade Sports bought the rights too. For some people, it's just really hard to spend 900 on a bow, when a few years ago you could buy Bear bows at WalMart

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

I saw primes at bass pro the other day


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

ScopeRKT said:


> I saw primes at bass pro the other day


Box stores can be considered "pro shops" when not in a real shop's protected area. Most of the "Pro" brands will be sold in Cabela's, BPS, Gander Mt, etc. under those circumstances. But WalMart and KMart? :lol: Not quite the same thing, right?


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

-bowfreak- said:


> The one thing is that they charge premium pricing but don't have a premium warranty. 5 years on limbs that are preloaded to the max is substandard.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Ding ding we have a winner------------ MAP of 899.00 and warranty that doesn't fit the standard. Plus, hope you never have to deal with Escalade sports---they suck for CS!!


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

ScopeRKT said:


> I saw primes at bass pro the other day


Prime is on a different planet than Bear with their fit and finish

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

seiowabow said:


> Prime is on a different planet than Bear with their fit and finish
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


Nobody compares to G5's fit and finish, IMO, and that goes for both Prime and Quest. Elite might come close.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

But with that said the new Bears aren't far off!


----------



## R3APeR (Oct 12, 2010)

stehawk said:


> Ding ding we have a winner------------ MAP of 899.00 and warranty that doesn't fit the standard. Plus, hope you never have to deal with Escalade sports---they suck for CS!!


I have dealt with them numerous times, ive never had a problem. Even when it came to a total bow replacement when UPS lost my bow being returned from a service that was needed that cost me nothing.


----------



## deepsprayj (Nov 4, 2011)

Say what you want about bear bows, but I like my grizzly. Its not a fast bow. Its not made of space age whoozamawhatzits, but it shoots where I point it. I have shot some of their compounds and they are just as good as any other for hunting bows. 

Shoot, work, shoot!


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Buster of Xs said:


> Let's start by pointing out it's not "Fred Bear" bow, but "Bear" made by Escalade Sports, Inc. Big, big difference. It's not Fred or anything he was ever affiliated with. It's a company who bought the right to use his name for brand recognition.


that's like saying, it's not Hoyt....it's Hoyt made by Easton. who cares what company owns the brand? Escalade Sports did not build a new plant and redo Bear Archery while just using the Bear Archery name. even though Escalade Sports owns the Bear Archery name, Bear bows are still being made in the same plant in Gainsville, Fl. as they have been for well over 30 years when Fred Bear was alive.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

CamoCop said:


> that's like saying, it's not Hoyt....it's Hoyt made by Easton. who cares what company owns the brand? Escalade Sports did not build a new plant and redo Bear Archery while just using the Bear Archery name. even though Escalade Sports owns the Bear Archery name, Bear bows are still being made in the same plant in Gainsville, Fl. as they have been for well over 30 years when Fred Bear was alive.


Well, nobody said that Hoyt was affiliated with Earl Hoyt, but people still ask about whether or not Fred Bear is the Bear in Bear Archery. How many bowhunters even know the name Earl Hoyt? :lol:


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

R3APeR said:


> I have dealt with them numerous times, ive never had a problem. Even when it came to a total bow replacement when UPS lost my bow being returned from a service that was needed that cost me nothing.



I called them and asked for a RA# so I could send a bow back for repair. I was told to submit a letter requesting the RA# ----no other bow company in the world has asked me for a letter requesting a RA#. I will not do business with a company like that. If they've changed I would like to know about it. You should get great CS if you pay that much for a bow.


----------



## bearman! (Sep 15, 2011)

Conservative12 said:


> This made my decision of course after holding and trying the bear bow
> 
> Reminds me of my dad
> 
> ...


I really thought he was going to write a "you owe me 900 dollars on that little piece of paper. :mg:


----------



## loragon (Aug 1, 2011)

The op' question was why they have such a bad reputation and that's been ansured in spades. Here's a better question? What can be done to restore the bear name, to somthing the great Fread Bear would be proud of?


----------



## R3APeR (Oct 12, 2010)

stehawk said:


> I called them and asked for a RA# so I could send a bow back for repair. I was told to submit a letter requesting the RA# ----no other bow company in the world has asked me for a letter requesting a RA#. I will not do business with a company like that. If they've changed I would like to know about it. You should get great CS if you pay that much for a bow.


I didnt have to do that. All i did was call them up, explain my problem, and a RA# was given to me immediately. Another time, i inquired about a different module to shorten my draw length. I wanted to know where i could buy the module and how much it was. The tech asked me which one i wanted and sent me it for free. Maybe ive just gotten lucky but Bear's customer service has been absolutely outstanding IMO.


----------



## chadnicoletti (Jun 29, 2012)

I have to chime in on this one. I bought a used Bear Game over on craigslist for $175.00 came ready to shoot. I took it to my proshop and they were impressed with the quality. I love the thing. It's just as good or better than any bow on the market today. Bear turned things around when they were purchased by Escalade. They make awesome bows at affordable prices. I support them wholeheartedly.


----------



## TreeStandHunt (Oct 23, 2012)

chadnicoletti said:


> I have to chime in on this one. I bought a used Bear Game over on craigslist for $175.00 came ready to shoot. I took it to my proshop and they were impressed with the quality. I love the thing. It's just as good or better than any bow on the market today. Bear turned things around when they were purchased by Escalade. They make awesome bows at affordable prices. I support them wholeheartedly.



Bear died In '88, so who took over at that time was it Escalade or did they come In to the picture later?


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

chadnicoletti said:


> I have to chime in on this one. I bought a used Bear Game over on craigslist for $175.00 came ready to shoot. I took it to my proshop and they were impressed with the quality. I love the thing. It's just as good or better than any bow on the market today. Bear turned things around when they were purchased by Escalade. They make awesome bows at affordable prices. I support them wholeheartedly.


Man that is a steal of a price, congrats! The Game Over is a great shooting bow! Good luck this season!


----------



## ScopeRKT (Nov 27, 2011)

What i do like about bear is the fact that i can deal directly with them. I dont like the fact for certain manufacturer that i have to go into a pro shop to get approval.

Just an example, not bashing. I have the Hoyt 6 arrow quiver. The main screw on the latch that connects to the part on the riser is aluminium, so if you try and get is snug it starts to strip out. I called Hoyt and told them my issue, thinking its a simple screw, they'll send it out.But i had to go to my pro shop and have them do it. So i had to drive 45min to my nearest pro shop, had them order it, had to wait a week then go back and get it. So it took and hour and a half of my time and gas fora 2 dollar part.


----------



## ReedRiverGuy (Dec 15, 2012)

I think that people who are posting bad things about Bear Archery simply haven't shot one lately. I've been shooting Bear bow for the past two seasons and love them. Used to shoot PSE and Parker but picked up a Bear bow two years ago after shooting the, in my opinion, much over rated Hoyt bows as well as the Mathews, and the Bear was much smoother drawing and consistent shooting. I do however like the feel of the new Mathews bows but will have to shoot one along side the new Bear Motive 6 and see which one comes out ahead. I can say this, the new Bear Motive 6 will be tough to beat, as I shot this and love it!


----------



## Jette (Mar 26, 2011)

Widgeon said:


> It's the nature of AT: people bash mostly because they are a) ignorant b) fanboys of some other brand and/or c) anonymous so they troll the boards.
> 
> Bear has some excellent designs this year and I don't think you would go wrong with getting one. Get out and shoot them, as well as other bows, and find what fits and suits you best.


Bingo! Bear is still trying to shed the box store image. They are starting to make really good bows, I give it a couple years and they will be competing with some of the top brands.


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't know man, Bear was doing good with the Mauler and Assault some years back, but I do associate them with "old times".

When you pick one up, you just can't help but notice they are not up the same standards as Elite, G5 Prime or Mathews, which at least in my mind feel as a better made product. Same with Hoyt tournament bows or Bowtech, and a lesser extend their hunting bows or PSE or Mission and the "entry level" bowtech bows.

The last really wellmade bow from Bear that I actually like was the Anarchy, but they should have put target colours on that bow. Other than that it shot somewhat aggressively, I really did feel like one to me, both performance and balance wise. Which is good thing, but kind of weird from Bear. I'm curious about the Motives, but no "pro-stores" now we are on the subject dare getting them in stock. One guys shot one and said it reminded him somewhat of the Bowtech Destroyer 340 and 350, which was not what people'd like to upgrade into, that's what they would be coming from. In his view, and I can see why, the Bowtech was better build / finish quality too. Then again, he's a Bowtech dealer and shooter, eventhough I believe he shoots one of the Hoyt 2012 target bows most of the time now.

On the budget end, I do see a future for Bear. The encounter for instance really reminds me of the older Mathews bows and the do stack up well against the cheapest Mission / PSE offerings, but I couldn't help but feel they did a better job than on those bows. Overall I wasn't really impressed though. The models above it, the Legion and Domain handle a lot nicer, but they just all feel way too heavy, if they weighed in at the same weight as the Encounter, I could see myself considering one.

For the price, I can think of a better purchase for every single one of their bows. A lot of their bows both handle and perform at a point where other manufacturers were some time ago.

Is that being negative? Or realistic? Bear doesn't put out a bad product at all. It's just not as good as many other products out there. They do not overprice, but at their current price, they just aren't very attractive either. They need a change in formula, or remain the rather insignificant brand they are right now.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Unicron said:


> In his view, and I can see why, the Bowtech was better build / finish quality too.


very humerous considering Bowtech can barely keep paint and finishes on a bow.


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

CamoCop said:


> very humerous considering Bowtech can barely keep paint and finishes on a bow.


Ok, true, some of those coatings do peel of the limbs and I indeed cannot claim the andonized coatings are very scratch resistant... But I can't help but feel that bowtechs have a bit sturdier risers and that the paint on the dips keep well longer and it just feels like a better finish.

But like I said, it's a quote from a shop-tech and the guy is hardly objective being a long time bowtech shooter. Then again, that store is one of the few that actually gives Bear Archery a chance. Most Hoyt / Mathews dealers here just tell me "if we put those in the rack next to our regular sellers, people will not even pick them up". Like I said, I don't agree, but if you shoot them side by side in the same price range, the people will often buy a Hoyt / Elite / Mathews over Bear. Speedfreaks are more likely to go with Bowtech / PSE. But perhaps the Motive draws incredible well compared to an Invasion, Insanity (limbs-paint-peel aside) or Destroyer or go PSE with an Evo / Omen. Like to try the Motive, but then again, I highly doubt that it will blow me away, and after the not very well selling 2009-2011 bows, the stores around here don't like to get burned again on bows they won't sell...


----------



## mrp (Oct 13, 2007)

Wy buy a Bear when you can spend another hungee or 2 and buy a Hoyt PSE or Mathews?


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

because some of us are smarter...lol


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

In defense of Bear, I purchased a Carnage in the spring of 2011. It's a nice shooting, sweet drawing, and VERY quiet bow.

I'm presently shooting it as will as any "fast" bow I have ever owned. "It" has also never missed a deer. (knock on wood) ~ I came very close to getting a second one (2012 model) about a month ago, so that I would always have two identical bows. (And quit looking for "something better" for hunting until something "radically better" comes to market, which I'm not expecting anytime soon.) ~ It's a gamble either way.... Regardless I didn't get it, and I'm still questioning whether I made the right choice.....

The ONLY thing negative I can say about the Carnage (so far) is about the factory string quality. Not good (doesn't wear well) compared to some others brands. After 1 year of shooting, the bow still looks like new.....But the strings on this bow (after only 1 year of shooting) are basically "toast!" I've never had original factory strings wear so quickly on any other bow!) ~ Made it through the season though, as whitetail bow season ended today. ( :smile: & :sad: )

Note: I also have an "almost new" z7 (the "then new z7" bow was "gifted" to me last year). I haven't shot that bow since October 26'th 2011..... :wink:
(Anybody want to buy a LH z7 with ~500 shots? Looks brand new, including string. ~ Much better factory strings on the Mathews!)


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

I can only guess as to the reasons people have negative comments, so I'll write my guesses.

First I would guess for some people if it doesn't say Hoyt or Bowtech it couldn't possibly be a good bow.

It could be some people don't think Bear is a top player and thus they aren't worth the asking price.

Now, here is my opinion on the 2013 Bear Bows. 
I have a Bear Motive 6 that I basically covet. It is one of the best shooting, most accurate bows I have ever owned in 30 plus years of shooting. And I've owned a ton of bows. 

Just last weekend I went to a local shop to try some bows. The 2 I decided to try were the Bowtech Insanity CPX and the Bear Empire. I shot the Insanity first, and the immediate thought I had was, "damn this bow is loud". I shot it a few times, and though it is a cool looking bow, but I wasn't impressed to be completely honest. It doesn't hold a candle to my trusty old PSE HF6, and is only touted to be a few FPS faster. The Bear Motive 6 is a much nicer shooting, less complex bow with what appears to be a really durable finish. 

Then I shot the Bear Empire. It was so much the better shooting bow of the 2, even I couldn't believe how much nicer it was. After all, it's just a Bear bow, right? Wrong. The Empire beat the Insanity in every aspect with exception of speed. Speed is great, but a smooth drawing, quiet and shock free bow that is extremely easy to shoot with decent speed wins for a hunting bow every time in my book.


----------



## etch80 (Sep 16, 2014)

Question.... 
A friend has a 2010 Fred Bear Epic Extreme in very good condition. Can anyone give me a rough estimate of the value?


----------



## JMiner (Sep 17, 2014)

To the OP....what did you end up buying? I came across a deal on a Bear Legion RTH 70# recently that I couldn't pass on. $549 marked down to $349, had a 10% off coupon, and a $20 off $100....got it for $300 out the door. HUGE upgrade from my old Instinct...which I dropped lots of deer with. It feels great, shoots straight, and I am MORE than satisfied with my purchase. Removed the WB rest for a drop away, put a nice peep on it, good to go.


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

JMiner said:


> To the OP....what did you end up buying? I came across a deal on a Bear Legion RTH 70# recently that I couldn't pass on. $549 marked down to $349, had a 10% off coupon, and a $20 off $100....got it for $300 out the door. HUGE upgrade from my old Instinct...which I dropped lots of deer with. It feels great, shoots straight, and I am MORE than satisfied with my purchase. Removed the WB rest for a drop away, put a nice peep on it, good to go.


C'mon man........This is a thread from 2012. The OP hasn't logged on to AT since October 23, 2012.


----------



## AprilTedder (12 mo ago)

Conservative12 said:


> Lately I've been hearing negative comments about bear.
> 
> 
> Confused because, Fred Bear bows have been around forever and I always considered them a top of the line brand that is made very well and reliable
> ...


I have a recurve and a compound by Bear and love them both!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

norsemen said:


> C'mon man........This is a thread from 2012. The OP hasn't logged on to AT since October 23, 2012.


And....the post you quoted was from 2015....

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

these damn threads .....................


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

I know that this is an old thread, but back in the day, Fred Bear believed that archery should be for everyone. All ages/all income levels. Therefore, he manufactured bows for all income levels. Kinda like Zebco fishing reels. They make some junk but they also make some very good stuff. The Bear Archery line always carried this with them. Their bows are as good as anything out there in the same price range, maybe better.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

What’s the chance that the OP who got banned is same fellow who goes by conservewild and just returned from temporary ban?


----------



## cadguy2 (Nov 17, 2015)

I love my Kodiak Magnum. No problems with it.


----------



## Gun Ginger (Sep 22, 2021)

They really should lock the threads after a certain time limit like other forums.


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

cadguy2 said:


> I love my Kodiak Magnum. No problems with it.
> View attachment 7554761


Been looking for a Piebald target for years. Where'd ya get that one at?

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

MeArrow said:


> Been looking for a Piebald target for years. Where'd ya get that one at?
> 
> Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


I have one also.... special order only!


----------



## rocks66ss (Jul 29, 2014)

Conservative12 said:


> Lately I've been hearing negative comments about bear.
> 
> 
> Confused because, Fred Bear bows have been around forever and I always considered them a top of the line brand that is made very well and reliable
> ...


Because people are elitists, and if you don't have the biggest name and the most expensive it's crap to them. The snob effect. lol


Rocky


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

rocks66ss said:


> Because people are elitists, and if you don't have the biggest name and the most expensive it's crap to them. The snob effect. lol
> 
> 
> Rocky


Yeah I tend to agree with Rocky on this.
Fred Bear was a pioneer and is a legend of the sport. And the company he founded still creates outstanding products. Bear deserves our respect.

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Bear and Browning mean about the same to me today. They both used to be top quality brands but have sold out to importing/cutting corners and are relying on their name from years gone past. Unfortunate.


----------



## MGS5757 (Mar 7, 2019)

Fred is Dead. Bear was bought out and just a Bow Co with a legendary Bow hunter/pioneers name. Bear Compounds are just the Bushnell of Compound Bows.Mediocre, no one really shoots target with em, There is no reason you cant kill deer & hogs with them though.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

MGS5757 said:


> 1. Bear Compounds are just the Bushnell of Compound Bows.
> 
> 2. Mediocre, no one really shoots target with em,
> 
> 3. There is no reason you cant kill deer & hogs with them though.


1. Not a bad thing, not everyone has unlimited budget.

2. I’d guess the lack of target presence is at least partially due to lack of money for shooting that brand.

3. Are there some species they wouldn’t be good for?


----------



## MGS5757 (Mar 7, 2019)

3. I dont think so?


----------



## Double_D_ (Feb 21, 2021)

If you were to draw comparisons between bows and optics it would be like this,

Bowtech and Mathews = Leica, Nightforce, Swaro, and Leupold.

Elite and Hoyt are the March, Nikon, and maybe Steiner equivalent.

Bear is the Vortex and Bushnell of Archery. You can get whatever you desire from them from top shelf to low end. They cover it all.


----------

